# All joined up !! Feels Good !!!



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Finally joined the TTOC,

Very impressed with the introduction pack !! + my TT now looks very cool with the TTOC sticker in the window ! and AbsoluTTe magazine is brilliant !

Looking forward to meeting members at up and coming events 

Very much looking forward to Audi Driver International 2011 ! hope its not too far away to start talking about !

Will there be any track sessions just for the owners club there ??

Regards,

KKWW8


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there

Welcome to the TTOC, im glad you feel good about it.  

Get your name down for the annual TTOC evenTT which is taking place in 2 weeks time. Get your tickets now from the TTOC shop  

As for ADI, we always have a stand there every year but certain individuals do register themselves for some track action, and you can too, just visit the website or give them a call for more details 8)

Paul


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi mate,

Thanks for the responce. The EvenTT 11 is 167 miles from me so unfortunatly wont be attending but does seem like its going to be great.

When was the Event that was held at Rockingham ? Was there an opportunity to go on the track ??

As for audi driver 2011 ill be putting me name down to be on the stand. Dont think ill know what to do out on the track ! Theres some proper monsters racing around there !!!

Regards,

KKWW8


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Rockingham was 2008 so a few years back now, and i dont think there was any track action there, but we had the track booked so we could take pictures and what not.

Shame you cant make the eventt 11 buddy, hopefully see you at some other events during 2011, such as ADI as you mentioned 

Paul


----------



## kkww8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes mate, would be good to meet another enthusiast 

Your TTRS sounds awesome ! serious bit of kit !


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

kkww8 said:


> Yes mate, would be good to meet another enthusiast
> 
> Your TTRS sounds awesome ! serious bit of kit !


Ahhh ..... gets me from A to B :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kkww8 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for the responce. The EvenTT 11 is 167 miles from me so unfortunatly wont be attending but does seem like its going to be great.
> 
> ...


Only 167 miles ? just around the corner then


----------

